# Erde in Teich geflossen



## Goermi (22. Sep. 2009)

Hallo,
nach starken Regenschauern in der letzten Woche, ist ziemlich viel Erde in meinen Teich geschwämmt worden. Der Teich war soweit übergelaufen, dass er bis zum Erdboden gestiegen war. ( Regenwasser vom Hausdach wird in den Teich geleitet). Nachdem das überschüssige Wasser nun versackt ist und das Wasser wieder bis zum Rand der Teichfolie steht, ist eine ziemlich trübe Brühe übrig geblieben. Hat einer einen Rat wie ich das Wasser wieder klar bekomme und die Erde aus dem Teich bekomme? Meine Filteranlage läuft die ganze Zeit durch, aber es hat nicht wirklich viel gebracht. 

MFG

Dominik


----------



## Testpilot (22. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Erde in Teich geflossen*

Hallo Dominik

eigentlich sollte man das Regenwasser von Dachflächen auch nich tin den Teich laufen lassen.
Dadurch wird der ganze Dreck vom Dach in deinen Teich gespült, dass dein Filter das
nicht schafft leuchtet irgendwo ein.
Letztendlich wird dir nichts anderes übrig bleiben als abzuwarten bis sich der schmodder am Boden
abgesetzt hat.
Erdreich sollte eigentlich auch bei einem Teichüberlauf nicht in den TEich gelangen.
Ich würde den Überlauf an einer Stelle am Teich realisieren und dann vielleicht mit Kieseln
etc bedecken so das dort kein Erdreich hineinlaufen kann


----------



## anfänger (22. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Erde in Teich geflossen*

hallo domenik
naja das mit der drekbrühe ken ich irgentwie als ich mein teich im juli diese jahr gebaut habe habe ich lehm und sand als grund für die pflanzen genomen das gab beim befülen ne schöne rote brühe die sehr lange anhielt mit meinem filter wurde das auch nicht besser ich hab mir dan eine box genomen wo ich vorne 4 löscher rein gebort habe hab oben hasendrat rein gelegt und da oben drauf immer filterflies gelegt das du tägliche wegseln must das wasser nach dem eigentlichen filter dort durschlaufen lassen und du wirst sehn es hilft dauert seine zeit funzt aber prima und ist mit wenig geld und aufwand zu machen bei mir dauerte es ca 6 wochen bis ich wider boden sicht hatte 
lg james


----------



## fuxe13 (23. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Erde in Teich geflossen*

Das kenne ich von mir auch. Da wird feinste Erdpartikel durch den Bach zugeführt (wenns stark regnet).
Nach 3 - 4 tagen ist die Sicht wieder viel besser, ca. 1m.


----------

